# Would you negotiate price over the phone?



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I was looking at this 1970 LeMans convertible for $10900. However, all I can afford to pay for this car is 8k. I asked the guy how firm was he on the price. He said that he is willing to negotiate. I was thinking should i call him back and tell him all I got is 8k and if he is not willing to take 8k for it then there is no reason to waste my time nor his time looking at it? I know I would have to look at 1st but if he won't take 8k then there is no reason to look. If you were me or the seller would you be ok with this?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If it's relatively close by, I would go look at it first before wheeling and dealing. That way you're showing more interest in the car and the seller knows you're serious. I guess if I was selling it, I wouldn't do any dealing over the phone except to say I may be willing to negotiate...JMO


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You say you were looking at this car. So you've already seen it? If so, you can negotiate on the phone, though in person is always best. If you've not seen the car, in NO WAY should you be even thinking of buying it and negotiating over the phone unless you are a hardened car trader/dealer. Ten-nine is more than I would pay for _any_ '70 Lemans ragtop, unless it was in show condition.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I haven't seen it yet, but I will wait to negotiate price in person. Here is a link.
1970 Pontiac LeMans GTO convertible


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

psilentchild said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but I will wait to negotiate price in person. Here is a link.
> 1970 Pontiac LeMans GTO convertible



Go see the car and make your offer. Then shut up. The next person who talks usually loses the discussion.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

x2 what Geetee said, GTO tags don't increase the value of a LeMans. Go look at the car if you are serious about buying, inspect it thoroughly. If you are not mechanically inclined take a friend who is. Cash talks in negotiations, when i am prepared to buy something i will always take the cash i am willing to spend (along with my buddies Smith & Wesson) and unless i am overly impressed by the inspection i will not go above the value i have set which means counter offering lower than my number for some room for him to think he did not get low balled. You will know immediately if your offer insulted him, if so walk away, he places to much value on what he thinks he has. Key is to do your homework before you go,whats a mint Lemans worth (comparables "sold" within the last few months not bluebook, reserves or asking prices)? What would need to be done to the car to get it to that standard ("i will need to do this, this and this to the car to make it worth what your asking".) His asking less what you will need to do to it should justify your reasonable offer.


----------



## fireshriner (Nov 23, 2012)

*I would*

*I would cause thats what i did to get my 71.
I seen a car (71 GTO ) on craigslist same as you.
there was only 2 pics of the car so I called the guy and talked about the car.
after 3 days of talking and him emailing me numerous pictures.
i made a offer and we agreed to meet.
the car was better looking than he described and he had told me the whole history of the car and everything he had done to it.
I seen the car you are looking at also on craigslist, i would not go over $8,000 for a lemans.*


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

First of all no matter what kind of car it is, I never would pay the asking price. Go see the car and take anybody that can provide any expertise you don't have. Make an offer it you want the car. If the seller turns you down, give him your name and number incase he changes his mind. Sometimes a seller may not get any other offers and will accept yours. If not keep looking.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I was thinking I would start out with $7000 or $7500. Then once he rejects that offer him 8 as a final offer. I was going to carry my cousin with me who knows a lot about cars and love guns and my grandfather who use to restore cars for a living.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

don't know if I'd go 7k when he's asking 11k ..how long has this been for sale ?? ..has he had any offers ??..maybe ask his bottom line just to judge where your at compared to him ..and his bottom line PROBABLY isn't in stone ..don't offer 8k if thats your max ..maybe 7600 ..bought and sold many cars.. its a dance and you want to be sitting in the car when the music stops ..listen to what he has to say ..let him talk you can learn a lot from his demeanor


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I sent him a email asking him if he would take 7k cash for it. Just to get an idea on how much he is will to negotiate. He responded saying " I have much more than that invested in the car. I will negotiate some, however this Spring the car will be worth much more. Let me know if you'd like to see it" You are saying offer him $7600 then if he rejects the offer come back with $8000? This ad was posting 01-3-2013, but I saw it for sale last year so this is a repost.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

He may have "much more than that invested", doesn't necessarily increase the value. I would venture to guess most guys have more into their cars than they're worth....


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I know. I don't know why people say that like it means something. I'm not buying the is will sale for a lot more this spring either.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

What about this one?
Pontiac : Le Mans 2 door sedan in Pontiac | eBay Motors


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

psilentchild said:


> What about this one?
> Pontiac : Le Mans 2 door sedan in Pontiac | eBay Motors



You would end up spending another $4500 from what I see. More like $2500 if numbers matching and documented.

As for the first one, money invested adds $0 value. We all have more invested in our car than it is worth. Don't feel pressured to buy it. Be patient and as I said before, yours might be the best offer.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

SANDU002 said:


> You would end up spending another $4500 from what I see. More like $2500 if numbers matching and documented.
> 
> As for the first one, money invested adds $0 value. We all have more invested in our car than it is worth. Don't feel pressured to buy it. Be patient and as I said before, yours might be the best offer.


Are you saying i will spend $4500 to fix the 2nd one up?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I just looked at the '70 ragtop. 8k is tops, and I personally wouldn't pay that for it the way it's gussied up like a GTO but with the chrome Lemans bumper. And that "400 4v" Buick call out on the air cleaner has me seeing even more red. Not impressed.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

psilentchild said:


> Are you saying i will spend $4500 to fix the 2nd one up?


 You probably would end up spending at least that much. Once you get into the repair there is always the unexpected you could not see before.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

What about this one? I have a trusted friend who customizes cars for a living that lives in Orlando who could go by and look at it.
1971 Pontiac LeMans


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Definitely a much better car than the other for $4500. Worth having your buddy go look it over.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. The green '71 is a _much_ more honest car, hasn't been messed with the wrong way, and looks like it has its integrity intact. Looks like a good solid car to me.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree offer 4,500.00 on the green one and use the extra 3,500 for seat covers and necesasasry repairs and your on the road....:cheers


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I talked to the guy and he said he will sell it for 5k. However, my buddy is very knowledgeable when it comes to cars. I'm pretty sure he can point out different stuff wrong with the car and get the price knocked down; if he can't do it then I doubt the guy can be talked down on the price.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

Is the 71 worth the extra $600? Both the 71 and 68 are $4500, but shipping will cost me about $600 for the 71.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i shipped mine in from Idaho and was well worth the money for the clean original all metal body. The green one looks relatively unmolested except for radio and speaker kickpanels, and you get an extra motor to build while you drive it. Have him send some pics of the underside and trucnk pan so you can see floors from below. With the remaining 3k get the lower panels patched where needed to halt any rust NOW and (i would) spray up to the lower body line in flat black epoxy to seal the work until you can afford a full paint job. Buff out the rest of the paint and wax it, you will be surprised how that color will come back to life. Invest in some Legendary seat covers front and back, dash pad cover, tuneup, new brakes, gas shocks and good rubber. that should still leave you enough to fill up the tank...:cool, good luck...:cheers


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a dilemma. My buddy just got a huge project and won't be able to go look at it for 2 weeks. However, the 71 may be gone by then plus I will be ready to get something Monday. What do you all recommend I do? Should I just try and get the 68 for $4000, get the 71 without looking at it, or wait 2 weeks?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

All I can say is don't rush into anything.....you may regret it later. Luckily for you Pontiac made millions of cars. They _are_ out there. :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> All I can say is don't rush into anything.....you may regret it later. Luckily for you Pontiac made millions of cars. They _are_ out there. :cheers


:agree with what the man said. _Take it to the bank!_ As soon as you allow yourself to start thinking "I have to have _this_ or _one of these_ cars", you're going to end up making a bad decision and will eventually regret it because you paid too much for something that wasn't worth it. The only exception _might_ be if the car in question is one of those one-of-a-kind insanely valuable cars like the original Royal Bobcat Ram Air V, Jim Wangers personal ride, etc. Even then you'll wind up paying crazy-stupid money for it but you just won't care 

Bear


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah you all I right, I need wait and I find the right one.


----------

